# Apple Pay



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

seen plenty of info and videos on how to use Apple Pay in shops, but nothing as to how to recieve payment (for taxi stuff)

just for info, i have taken delivery of, and using Square, but it never came with anything on how to use it, just showed what it did/what the buttons and lights were for 

also confused about if it is actually working in the UK yet?


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

You are mixing two different things up here I think.

Square is your hardware and technology that gives you a contactless card reader in your taxi. Square will accept various payment methods, Mastercard, Visa and most probably Apple Pay.

That is all Apple Pay is, it is another method of payment for the Customer. For me it is linked back to my Visa debit card so if I pay using Apple Pay, the money comes off my Visa debit card. The only difference is I don't need to take my walled out of my pocket and the card out of my wallet to pay.

HTH


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Marve said:


> You are mixing two different things up here I think.
> 
> Square is your hardware and technology that gives you a contactless card reader in your taxi. Square will accept various payment methods, Mastercard, Visa and most probably Apple Pay.
> 
> ...


i thought i understood it, so can someone pay me through my iPhone? its just that there isn't a specific app/method of going directly to apple pay to take a payment


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

be interested to hear from a trader that takes apple pay, and how it works for them


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Apple Pay is a way of MAKING payments, not a way of receiving them. You have your receiving method, a square reader and their associated technology. Now your customers can pay you either with their Mastercard, Visa card OR Apple Pay.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Marve said:


> Apple Pay is a way of MAKING payments, not a way of receiving them. You have your receiving method, a square reader and their associated technology. Now your customers can pay you either with their Mastercard, Visa card OR Apple Pay.


Ahhhhhh so it's like a customer using a debit/credit card, but done through Apple Pay, so it's like it's extended the route of paying?

So it should be "Card to card reader" but now it's "card to apple pay, to card reader"


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes, exactly. Apple Pay adds encryption to make the payment secure, adding in the need of using a fingerprint that a normal contactless doesn't need so that in turn means they don't have to stick to the normal £30 limit that is on your normal contactless payments.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Think of apple pay as a contactless card. You still need the part that is able to accept the payments


----------



## keithjmason (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi. What you were suggesting, I think only works in the US at the moment, where you can also receive money with Apple Pay. (Apple Pay to Apple Pay)
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT207875


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

keithjmason said:


> Hi. What you were suggesting, I think only works in the US at the moment, where you can also receive money with Apple Pay. (Apple Pay to Apple Pay)
> https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT207875


Think that was what was confusing me tbh


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i actually used it today to make a purchase, surprisingly simple and easy to use, gets the thumbs up from me!


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

Marve said:


> Yes, exactly. Apple Pay adds encryption to make the payment secure, adding in the need of using a fingerprint that a normal contactless doesn't need so that in turn means they don't have to stick to the normal £30 limit that is on your normal contactless payments.


Good information can i ask what is the payment limit on Apple Pay, i just normally use contactless but might use apple if it removes the limit 

Allan


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

It's the same limit as before, I found out in a supermarket, like someone said before, it's like using the card without removing it from your wallet


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

People can also link their cards to the Apple Watch (probably other watches offer similar) where you don't even need to get your phone out to make a payment. Simply double tap the long button on the side of the Apple watch and hold it next to the card reader.

Ultra geeky but I love it :thumb:


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks I confess i am a geek ive got the Apple Watch just never bothered as i thought it had a £30 limit 

Sadly £30 does not buy much now a tank of fuel is going to be £60 + lol

:thumb:


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Borderall said:


> Thanks I confess i am a geek ive got the Apple Watch just never bothered as i thought it had a £30 limit
> 
> Sadly £30 does not buy much now a tank of fuel is going to be £60 + lol
> 
> :thumb:


The £30 limit is a pain but I use mine a lot in London on the underground, lunch etc. Really convenient and saves me wandering around with my phone or wallet on display. :thumb:


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

Stoner said:


> The £30 limit is a pain but I use mine a lot in London on the underground, lunch etc. Really convenient and saves me wandering around with my phone or wallet on display. :thumb:


Yes I could see that for London here in NE England we are not as advanced, i heard we might get a stagecoach coming if we can get our gas lamps fixed


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

There is no limit set by Apple for Apple Pay. However, retailers may and do set their own limit. I haven't really tested it, but it would make sense if the retailer chose to set it at £30 to match normal contactless payments. Shame really as it is more secure than even chip and pin as it uses your fingerprint.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Marve said:


> There is no limit set by Apple for Apple Pay. However, retailers may and do set their own limit. I haven't really tested it, but it would make sense if the retailer chose to set it at £30 to match normal contactless payments. Shame really as it is more secure than even chip and pin as it uses your fingerprint.


Thanks for the information - I never realised it was limited by the retailer. It makes sense when I think about it because buying _anything _in an Apple Store costs over £30 and I have used Apple Pay without any issues.


----------

